# [Ico]change les icones



## toys (14 Août 2005)

bonjours j'e cherche comment changé mes icones sur l'os x 10.4.2

ceux du disque dur et cesx qui sont a droite dans le finder j'ai bien trouvé des site mais il ne dise du ceux qui sont normaux pas les autres.

merci a vous!


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien trouvé des site mais il ne dise du ceux qui sont normaux pas les autres.



Ah bon ???   
J'ai rien compris, vous vous relisez des fois ou bien ?   

Sinon j'hésite à t'expliquer comment personnaliser les icônes, vu le nombre de message que tu as au compteur, ça me fait un peu mal pour toi sans vouloir t'offenser


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???
> J'ai rien compris, vous vous relisez des fois ou bien ?
> 
> Sinon j'hésite à t'expliquer comment personnaliser les icônes, vu le nombre de message que tu as au compteur, ça me fait un peu mal pour toi sans vouloir t'offenser



ho il y a tellement de chose très conne que je ne sait pas faire!

j'ai essayer de déplacé l'icone choisi dans la fenetre Pomme+I du logicielle que je veux modiffié comme il est dit sur des sites mais sa ne marche pas!


----------



## Marcmaniac (14 Août 2005)

Pomme i
Pomme C
Pomme V

Voila un début de réponse................;


----------



## daffyb (14 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???
> J'ai rien compris, vous vous relisez des fois ou bien ?
> 
> Sinon j'hésite à t'expliquer comment personnaliser les icônes, vu le nombre de message que tu as au compteur, ça me fait un peu mal pour toi sans vouloir t'offenser


héhé tu ne connais pas le bar des floodeurs 
Pour ce qui est des icones :

tu vas dans le finder   
tu fais pomme + shift + ?   
tu tapes icone   
tu lis 
 Ya pas que internet, les forums et google dans la vie, il y a aussi l'aide intégrée


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

en fait quand je suis passé en 10.4 j'ai pas du mettre les fichier d'aide mac!

et pour le copier collé sa marche pas.
j'ai essayer de déplacé l'icone choisie sur le dessin du disque dur du Pomme + I mais il me dépace juste  mon fichier dans le disque dur il ne me remplace pas l'icone.


----------



## nato kino (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayer de déplacé l'icone choisie sur le dessin du disque dur du Pomme + I mais il me dépace juste  mon fichier dans le disque dur il ne me remplace pas l'icone.



:hosto:


----------



## Crismac (14 Août 2005)

Es-que ton disque est partitionner ?


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> :hosto:


voir même plus! j'y comprend rien !


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Crismac a dit:
			
		

> Es-que ton disque est partitionner ?


non il est est en une partie.


----------



## Crismac (14 Août 2005)

Je pense que pour changer l'icone du disque dur il faut être partitionner, moi j'ai pas de problême pour changer mes icones, j'ai quatre partitions, mais je n'y suis jamais arrivé avec une seul partition, sur le disque dur d'un copain. A virifier.


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Crismac a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que pour changer l'icone du disque dur il faut être partitionner, moi j'ai pas de problême pour changer mes icones, j'ai quatre partitions, mais je n'y suis jamais arrivé avec une seul partition, sur le disque dur d'un copain. A virifier.


je viens de voir qu'il existe des logi style candy bar mais je fait d'autre recherche.


----------



## boodou (14 Août 2005)

pour changer tout types d'icones tu peux utiliser un logiciel tres pratique : candybar. Tu peux le télécharger ici : http://www.iconfactory.com/cb_home.asp


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> pour changer tout types d'icones tu peux utiliser un logiciel tres pratique : candybar. Tu peux le télécharger ici : http://www.iconfactory.com/cb_home.asp


merci j'était en pleine recherhe de ce logi


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2005)

Crismac a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que pour changer l'icone du disque dur il faut être partitionner, moi j'ai pas de problême pour changer mes icones, j'ai quatre partitions, mais je n'y suis jamais arrivé avec une seul partition, sur le disque dur d'un copain. A virifier.


 Rien à voir avec le nombre de partitions, peut-être qu'il y avait un problème d'autorisations.
Tant qu'à faire puisque ça n'a pas été donné clairement je redonne la technique pour changer l'icône d'un élément : le sélectionner, lire les informations (Cmd-i), cliquer sur son icône en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'infos pour la sélectionner et coller. Cela suppose que tu ait préalablement copié soit une image; soit une autre icône (de la même manière, mais en choisissant copier et pas coller).
Une autre méthode simple est d'utiliser le menu contextuel Findericon


----------



## garfield (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait quand je suis passé en 10.4 j'ai pas du mettre les fichier d'aide mac!
> 
> et pour le copier collé sa marche pas.
> j'ai essayer de déplacé l'icone choisie sur le dessin du disque dur du Pomme + I mais il me dépace juste  mon fichier dans le disque dur il ne me remplace pas l'icone.



Je veux bien t'aider, pour changer les icônes, tu fais ça point par point:

1. tu click une fois sur l'icône que tu aimerais voir apparaître sur tes dossiers
2. tu fais ctrl+i...une fenêtre apparaitra avec l'icône que tu veux modifier
3. tu choisis l'icône que tu désires pour la nouvelle apparence de ton dossier...click
4. tu fais crtl+x...l'apparence de l'icône est copiée
5. tu te diriges vers la fenêtre que tu avais ouverte au point 1...lentement
6. sur l'icône représentant le dossier à modifier dans cette fenêtre tu fais un click
7. ensuite tu fais ctrl+v...l'image de l'icône est collée sur l'ancienne icône.
8. tu peux respirer...
9. Tu vas prendre des cours d'orthographe et de grammaire si tu veux te faire comprendre directement la prochaine fois...
10. Si tu es un non francophone, tu es pardonné!

En espérant avoir pu t'aider, cher toys je te salue.


----------



## daffyb (14 Août 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien t'aider, pour changer les icônes, tu fais ça point par point:
> 
> 1. tu click une fois sur l'icône que tu aimerais voir apparaître sur tes dossiers
> 2. tu fais ctrl+i...une fenêtre apparaitra avec l'icône que tu veux modifier
> ...


Tu fais exactement ça en remplaçant *ctrl* par *pomme*


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

merci pour tout j'ai réussi avec candy bar s'est simple et éfficasse a la foi.


ps pour garfild:  je suis une super tanche en orthographe désolé je fait ce que je peut même si s'est encore des foi illisible. je ferait encore plus d'effort pour la suite.


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ps pour garfild:  je suis une super tanche en orthographe désolé je fait ce que je peut même si s'est encore des foi illisible. je ferait encore plus d'effort pour la suite.




Ah ouai t'es à chier même !  :love: 
Je me souviens de toi en fait, avant tu avais ta face comme avatar il me semble non ?

Faire des efforts, avoir de la volonté c'est super, mais apprendre et bosser c'est mieux


----------



## daffyb (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci pour tout j'ai réussi avec candy bar *s*'est simple et *é*fficasse *a* la *foi.*
> 
> 
> ps pour garfild:  je suis une super tanche en orthographe désolé je fai*t* ce que je peu*t* même si *s*'est encore *des foi* illisible. *j*e ferai*t* encore plus d'effort pour la suite.


Je suis une super tanche en orthographe désolé je fai*s* ce que je peu*x* même si *c*'est encore *parfois *illisible. *J*e ferai*s* encore plus d'effort*s* pour la suite.


----------



## garfield (14 Août 2005)

Exact daffyb, j'ai fait fait un un bug écrit en pensant au pc que j'ai au travail!  
Merci de la précision!

Pas de soucis toys, j'espère que tout fonctionne bien à présent, à bientôt!


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai t'es à chier même !  :love:
> Je me souviens de toi en fait, avant tu avais ta face comme avatar il me semble non ?
> 
> Faire des efforts, avoir de la volonté c'est super, mais apprendre et bosser c'est mieux


il ne me semble pas avoir eu ma tête en avatar mais peut-être au début de mon inscription.
je fait des ce que je peut, et je bosse aussi .


----------



## daffyb (14 Août 2005)

On va t'aider alors. Pour commencer les 2 verbes que tu emploies ici le plus souvent :
Conjugaison au présent de l'indicatif du verbe FAIRE
je fais
tu fais
il fait
nous faisons
vous faites
ils font

Conjugaison au présent de l'indicatif du verbe POUVOIR
Je peux
tu peux
il peut
nous pouvons
vous pouvez
il peuvent


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Je suis une super tanche en orthographe désolé je fai*s* ce que je peu*x* même si *c*'est encore *parfois *illisible. *J*e ferai*s* encore plus d'effort*s* pour la suite.




Attends je connais un mec c'est pire !   J'ai reçu une carte de lui cet été :



> slair !  ka leok, zékkd lozdkd l ldlddld,;dz, ooiksiskzl... id d"z kzpsqndhy oizuxkqpm diys ysgioa du, iao dçssp piauodxwwypdfnfo



En gros : salut, il fait beau ici à Paimpol, j'ai déjà niqué 2 filles, mais c'était des vieilles, c'est plus facile je te l'accorde, je t'embrasse.

 :love:


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> On va t'aider alors. Pour commencer les 2 verbes que tu emploies ici le plus souvent :
> Conjugaison au présent de l'indicatif du verbe FAIRE
> je fais
> tu fais
> ...



OK je note

pas ton pote est russe?


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> OK je note
> 
> pas ton pote est russe?




C'est la 1ère fois qu'on m'appelle "pas"  :mouais: 
Oui il est Russe et illettré


----------



## nato kino (15 Août 2005)

On a vraiment atteint un sommet là... :hosto:
Télécharger CandyBar pour changer UNE icône de disque dur au lieu de faire un simple copier/coller... Un record !!


----------



## JPTK (15 Août 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On a vraiment atteint un sommet là... :hosto:
> Télécharger CandyBar pour changer UNE icône de disque dur au lieu de faire un simple copier/coller... Un record !!



Toi au lieu de faire le malin tu ferais mieux de vider ta boite à mp qui est pleine jusqu'à la gueule !


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On a vraiment atteint un sommet là... :hosto:
> Télécharger CandyBar pour changer UNE icône de disque dur au lieu de faire un simple copier/coller... Un record !!


oui mais j'en profité pour changé tout les autre qui me plaisais pas


----------



## nato kino (15 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Toi au lieu de faire le malin tu ferais mieux de vider ta boite à mp qui est pleine jusqu'à la gueule !



C'est fait :rateau:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (15 Août 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On a vraiment atteint un sommet là... :hosto:
> Télécharger CandyBar pour changer UNE icône de disque dur au lieu de faire un simple copier/coller... Un record !!



on ne peut pas changer ces icônes là (comme celles des dossiers génériques installés par le système) par un simple copier-coller, il faut en effet  ce logiciel...


----------



## daffyb (15 Août 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut pas changer ces icônes là (comme celles des dossiers génériques installés par le système) par un simple copier-coller, il faut en effet ce logiciel...


Ha bon, ça fait plus de 15 ans que je change l'icône de mes disques durs avec un copier coller, alors ce que tu dis là m'interpelle


----------



## nato kino (15 Août 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut pas changer ces icônes là (comme celles des dossiers génériques installés par le système) par un simple copier-coller, il faut en effet  ce logiciel...



Ben voyons... Et la marmotte, tu l'as vu toi aussi ? :modo: 

Pas besoin de logiciel pour changer une icône de DD !! :hosto:


----------



## toys (15 Août 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons... Et la marmotte, tu l'as vu toi aussi ? :modo:
> 
> Pas besoin de logiciel pour changer une icône de DD !! :hosto:



choui d'accore avec la marmotte 
au fait j'ai réussi a faire les copier collé mais en fait j'utilisais le gros icones de l'apercu et pas le petit du haut a coté du nom


----------



## nato kino (15 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> choui d'accore avec la marmotte
> au fait j'ai réussi a faire les copier collé mais en fait j'utilisais le gros icones de l'apercu et pas le petit du haut a coté du nom



Ben moi en tous cas, je viens encore de voir passer une buse ! :rateau:


----------

